# Best Temp For Morgan's Lager Yeast - Golden Saaz Pilsener



## Barley Belly (22/8/08)

Just wondering on a good temp to ferment a Morgan's Golden Saaz Pilsener.

I'm new to this Lager yeast, as I usually do ales in my heated brew cupboard.
The prob is my thermostat only goes down to 18deg which I know is way too high for Lager yeast.

Is the Morgan's a true Lager yeast?
I have been told their Ale Yeast is Mauribrew Ale 514 and was wondering if their Lager was the Mauribrew Lager 497?
And if so what would a good temp be?

And what is a good temp to pitch the yeast at?

I was planning:-

Morgan's Golden Saaz Pilsener Kit
400 grams LDME
600 grams Dex

Hopefully fermented in a spot at around about 12 deg constant

With the above recipe and conditions what time frame am I looking, if all goes well, at fermentation finishing?

I will be bottling it, so is it also advisable to bottle carb it at the same 12deg for around ten days?


Sorry for the million questions
Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## buttersd70 (22/8/08)

finners.
took a bit of searching, but....
I found one site reviewing kits...someone there claims it is an ale yeast
found a site for some brewshop in charlston nsw that sells the yeast seperate....they have the blue packets of morgans lager yeast (as opposed to the red packs of morgans ale yeast.). They claim that the 'lager' yeast (and it actually says that on the pack.) is the same yeast in the export range. However, the interesting thing is that they had reccomended temps for it as 18-30, same as the ale yeast. Given that the saf yeasts on the same sight had the correct temperatures for the strains, I would have to go with that, and consider it to be a pseudo lager, and just treat it as an ale.
This tallies with the morgans website as well......the only temperature reccomendations that they have is in the faq section, and it says not to drop below 18C. They make no distinction with this...it's a blanket statement, so I would have to assume it is for their entire range.

OT, I think I have to see someone about my insomnia :blink: 

EDIT If you want to use a true lager yeast, and can get it down to 10 -12, go ahead and do so. Lager yeast would probably take somewhere in the region of a fortnight in primary, and bottling is kept at the same temp (or maybe a couple degrees warmer) and also takes longer than ales, probably a good 4 weeks before fully charged up and ready to go. You could drink earlier, maybe after a fortnight, but the head formation and the carb will be a bit rough. 4 weeks, 8 is better.


----------



## Barley Belly (22/8/08)

Thanks buttersd70

Have emailed Morgan's direct
If and when I get an answer I'll post it up


----------



## blackbock (22/8/08)

Finners, assuming that it IS actually a lager strain, the 7g supplied packet will be far too small to ferment this beer at 12 degrees, and the yeast may well be partially unviable anyway. If you plan to brew at those lower temperatures, you need to obtain more yeast to pitch or else you may well end up spoiling the whole lot. 2 packs of Saflager is the recommended pitching quantity for a standard batch.


----------



## Barley Belly (22/8/08)

This is all starting to sound a bit of a pain in the ass

Might just do it at 20deg and be done with it


----------



## Cracka (22/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> finners.
> took a bit of searching, but....
> I found one site reviewing kits...someone there claims it is an ale yeast
> found a site for some brewshop in charlston nsw that sells the yeast seperate....they have the blue packets of morgans lager yeast (as opposed to the red packs of morgans ale yeast.). They claim that the 'lager' yeast (and it actually says that on the pack.) is the same yeast in the export range. However, the interesting thing is that they had reccomended temps for it as 18-30, same as the ale yeast. Given that the saf yeasts on the same sight had the correct temperatures for the strains, I would have to go with that, and consider it to be a pseudo lager, and just treat it as an ale.
> ...





Put down a Blue Mountain Lager last night and the blue lager yeast packet recommends temp range of 15-30


----------



## yoey (22/8/08)

The lager yeast supplied with the Morgans kits is mauribrew 497 (see attached product sheet).

It ferments between 15 deg C and 30 deg C, though ferments in a more controlled fashion below 20 deg C.

I have used it with the Morgans Blue Mountain Lager kit maintaining temp between 15-18 deg C and it turned out nicely after a couple of weeks conditioning... 

One packet was enough at those temps...


----------



## Barley Belly (22/8/08)

yoey said:


> The lager yeast supplied with the Morgans kits is mauribrew 497 (see attached product sheet).
> 
> It ferments between 15 deg C and 30 deg C, though ferments in a more controlled fashion below 20 deg C.



Yeh, have read the product sheet and figured it would be that yeast, but wasn't sure.

Might give it a run at 18deg as I have to bottle carb some Morgan's Royal Amber Oak Ale at the same time as I will put this down, don't wanna go too low and have it not carb up.


----------



## petesbrew (22/8/08)

Good info here. I put this Golden Saaz Pilsner down on monday, but after seeing the yeast info (15-30c), I went with a Pilsner yeast culture I had in the fridge (see my what should yeast taste like thread).
Currently mine's at 12c in the garage, and has been dropping gravity slowly 1044-1030 in 5 days.
Hope yours goes okay finners. The blue mountain lager kit is a winner too.


----------



## Barley Belly (22/8/08)

petesbrew said:


> Good info here. I put this Golden Saaz Pilsner down on monday, but after seeing the yeast info (15-30c), I went with a Pilsner yeast culture I had in the fridge (see my what should yeast taste like thread).
> Currently mine's at 12c in the garage, and has been dropping gravity slowly 1044-1030 in 5 days.
> Hope yours goes okay finners. The blue mountain lager kit is a winner too.



Got this email off Grant Sampson from Morgan's

"Just short note as I am late for a meeting. The yeast supplied is a hybrid lager type that works best in the twenties as most brewers dont have good temp control. I you want to use a true lager type, Use one of our Brew Cellar lager yeasts at between 12 and 15 C. Kindest Regards"


Decided to put it down at 20 deg today with 400g LDME and 700g Dex with kit yeast

Will let you know how it goes


My plan is Stockman's Draught next, then straight Blue Mountain Lager (did it a while ago as a Crownie Clone- not a bad drop, not that Crownies are all that flash)


----------



## DKS (23/8/08)

finners said:


> Got this email off Grant Sampson from Morgan's
> 
> "Just short note as I am late for a meeting. The yeast supplied is a hybrid lager type that works best in the twenties as most brewers don't have good temp control. I you want to use a true lager type, Use one of our Brew Cellar lager yeasts at between 12 and 15 C. Kindest Regards"
> 
> ...


----------

